# Bilt Hamber primer / seam sealer Peeling



## johnhoneyman (Feb 3, 2017)

Doing a rear end refurb and after finishing the paint phase noticed a small 2cm crack appearing. 
I Carefully peeled it back and an area of about 5cm square just came away.. peeled off like an orange...

The panel was wet... almost oily yellow residue was present on the peeled off paint and panel.

Now I had stripped to bare metal 
Degressed with BH HD
Panel wipe 
80 grit key
BH Etch weld 
BH Seam sealer 
BH expoxy mastic 
Stone chip 

The surrounding area seems to be solid and is not 'peeling' away so hopefully isolated to just this area. I am paranoid though. 

I did follow the Instructions to a tee.. took a good week + to allow the recommended cure for each layer / stage.

Any advice would be appreciated as will need to spot repair this.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry, cannot help with an answer but I would just give BH a call and see what they suggest. Each time I have phoned them they were very helpful and took the time to understand my problem and give a practical solution


----------

